# new site



## jessi (Mar 23, 2005)

hi ifound this site the other day a lot of fish but not as you think

www.recipedeluxe.com


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link but instead of trying to rub people the wrong way with your first post why dont you join in and see why there are people here that actually enjoy having fish as pets. It is very educational to raise and breed them. In additon to that it is very relaxing to watch them in their underwater world.

Hope you join in in a encouraging way and not a one time post to show us what a jerk people can be.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

jessi @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> hi  ifound this site the other day a lot of fish but not as you think
> 
> www.recipedeluxe.com


I guess I didnt get the pun???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hmm..


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

We seem to be getting a lot of 'this', lately. Too much time on peoples hands.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

wow... recipes, ouch. I guess..... :|


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

guess what?
my favorite food is japanese. and yes, favorite dish is SASHIMI. i simply LOVE raw fish. So, I really dont get your point, Ms Jessi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

if thats supposed to try and piss us off, it didnt work.
if you seriously have that much time on your hands, i think you need to find a friend or something to hang out with


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I love shrimp, and I have a few. I didnt even realize that was meant to provoke us.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i know....i was trying to see what was the point of posting that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If he was not trying to start things up it would not have been a hit and run. Notice he has not been back since.
I eat fish a couple times a month so I dont mind his attack but the fact that was his only post shows his attitude.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, they are registered as a "she", but he/she/it - it really doesn't matter. Losers are losers.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I frequently enjoy eating fish, as well as big juicy steaks, and even the occasional spotted owl.......not because of the taste, but just because it really pisses some people off!....*lol*


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

you eat owl? that's disgusting!

but, well, some people also think it's disgusting to eat cow's tongue, chicken's heart and brain, liver, etc, etc... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

i love seafood....but i think that post was supposed to make us mad like "We keep fish and take care of them but would never eat them"
pfft


----------



## jonah (Jan 19, 2005)

mrmoby @ Fri Mar 25 said:


> I frequently enjoy eating fish, as well as big juicy steaks, and even the occasional spotted owl.......not because of the taste, but just because it really pisses some people off!....*lol*


Mmmm! Spotted Owl!  

I moderate on another forum. We usually get a lot of trolls during school vacations like spring and summer break. Our usual response is disabling the account, reporting the abuse to their isp, and removing the offending post.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's just a site of recipes.I don't really see what the problem is. :help: 



RC


----------



## betta (Jan 20, 2005)

hey I only eat them when they get so big won't fit in tank any more....lol...just kidding wouldn't eat my fish...but do enjoy fish in a resturant sometimes....but that raw fish just tastes to fishy to me....lol...everyone have nice day and I don't think that was meant to piss people off.....


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

warped minded people, took all that time for nothing. give that person a dewalt cordless for all those screws lose


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Whatever the point of this post was, it went right over my head


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Actually it was a kind post, did you see all the yummy recipies?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

I did, i was just .... confused


----------

